# questions vrac ipod classic sans reponses



## salut1 (6 Avril 2008)

bonjour

j'ai tres recement acheté un ipod classic j'ai plusieurs questions à ce sujet:

1/ est il possible d'organiser les chansons sous des categories et sous categories personnalisées à ma sauce.
par exemple: sous la categorie jazz je trouve > des sous categories jazz ancien et jazz nouveau> sous jazz ancien je voudrai mettre 3 dossiers contenant des titres que j'ai moi même rassemblés dans ces dossiers (pas forcement par auteur, genre ou quoi que ce soit, c'est un rassemblement tres personnel).


2/ autre question: quand je ne finis pas la lecture d'une chanson et que je passe à un autre titre, la prochaine fois que j'accede à la chanson interrompue celle ci se lit à l'endroit ou je me suis arrété la 1° fois, comment faire pour qu'il ne retienne pas l'endroit ou je me suis arrété et qu'il lance la lecture depuis le debut?

3/ comment faire pour supprimer les jeux préinstallés sur l'ipod?  je ne m'en sers pas du tout et j'aimerai les effacer pour liberer de la place.

4/ lorsque j'accede à l'ipod par l'explorateur, je le vois comme si j'accedais à une clé usb avec des dossiers mais ces dossiers ne me montrent aucun des fichiers presents sur l'ipod. comment les voir sans itunes donc?

5/ jutilise itunes 7.6 et en faisant je ne sais pas quelle manip j'ai un titre qui s'est retrouvé sur 2 listes de lectures. lorsque je le supprime d'une des 2 listes est ce qu'il s'efface entierement de l'ipod ou seulement de la liste de lecture à partir de laquelle je l'efface?

6/ lorsque l'ipod accede à un fichier de son disque dur interne entendez vous un tout petit bruit? (ce petit bruit apparait seulement à l'acces du fichier). est ce normal ou c'est mon ipod qui a un soucis?

7/ est il possible de proteger par mot de passe des dossiers ou listes de lectures ou fichiers? j'ai vu qu'on peut verrouiller l'ecran par mot de passe mais j'aimerai en fait la meme chose mais pas pour l'ipod dans son entier mais seulement pour des fichiers.
certains y verront l'envie de cacher des videos hot, oui c'est possible mais pour l'instant ce qui m'interesse cest juste pour mettre des videos ou photos persos.

pour l'instant c'est à peu pres tout mais j'ai peut etre d'autres questions qui vont venir.
merci a+


----------



## Gwen (7 Avril 2008)

salut1 a dit:


> 1/ est il possible d'organiser les chansons sous des categories et sous categories personnalisées à ma sauce.



Non, chaque genre est une catégorie à part entière.



salut1 a dit:


> 2/ comment faire pour qu'il ne retienne pas l'endroit ou je me suis arrété et qu'il lance la lecture depuis le debut?



Il suffit de faire "INFORMATION" sur ton fichier et la dans la partie "OPTIONS" tu décoche la case "CONSERVER LA POSITION..."

C'est étrange que tu aies ça, car cette fonction n'est pas cochée d'origine. Ça te le fait sur tous tes morceaux?



salut1 a dit:


> 3/ comment faire pour supprimer les jeux préinstallés sur l'ipod?  je ne m'en sers pas du tout et j'aimerai les effacer pour liberer de la place.



On ne peut pas.



salut1 a dit:


> 4/ lorsque j'accede à l'ipod par l'explorateur, je le vois comme si j'accedais à une clé usb avec des dossiers mais ces dossiers ne me montrent aucun des fichiers presents sur l'ipod. comment les voir sans itunes donc?



Normal, ce sont des fichiers cachés et tu ne dois pas y accéder sans passer par iTunes.




salut1 a dit:


> 5/ jutilise itunes 7.6 et en faisant je ne sais pas quelle manip j'ai un titre qui s'est retrouvé sur 2 listes de lectures. lorsque je le supprime d'une des 2 listes est ce qu'il s'efface entierement de l'ipod ou seulement de la liste de lecture à partir de laquelle je l'efface?



Ton iPod est composé de deux choses distinctes; une bibliothèque où sont classés tous les fichiers audio et des listes de lecture qui ne liste que des alias de ces fichiers. Donc, supprimer un morceau d'une liste ne le supprime pas d'iTunes.



salut1 a dit:


> 6/ lorsque l'ipod accede à un fichier de son disque dur interne entendez vous un tout petit bruit?



C'est normal, c'est le disque dur qui tourne.



salut1 a dit:


> 7/ est il possible de proteger par mot de passe des dossiers ou listes de lectures ou fichiers?



Non, tu ne peux verrouiller que l'iPod complet.


----------



## salut1 (7 Avril 2008)

merci pour toutes ces réponses.


----------



## salut1 (7 Avril 2008)

salut, encore moi, jouvre pas un nouveau post pour pas polluer le forum.

comment on fait pour activer lecran qui affiche l'heure en gros sur l'ecran?

merci^^


----------



## lachoseenrouge (21 Mai 2008)

J'ai un problème de bruit moi aussi! C'est quand j'ouvre des chansons, des photos... enfin un peu tout et ça me le fait depuis que je l'ai acheté!:hein: 

Sinon tu pour l'heure je crois que ça se fait automatiquement au bout d'un certain temps d'inactivité!!! 

SINON VIVE APPLE!:love:


----------

